# Gibson Les Paul Studio $900 Edmonton



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Gibson Lespaul studio | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

By today's standards, I think that's a fair price.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> By today's standards, I think that's a fair price.


It is, especially as that one looks pretty clean. I modded a wine red LP studio with duncans and locking tuners, couldn't get $850 for it locally. Took the hit and sold it on consignment in Toronto .


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I would say it's more like market price.

If the fretboard is as clean as the general appearance looks from those photos, there's nothing like a few complimentary close-up macro pics on the frets to show it's been detailed. That's how I sold mine in a crowded field.


----------

